# rossi M851 ammo



## flea (Aug 8, 2009)

I picked up an old Rossi M851 a few weeks ago and have twenty seven rounds through it now, all federal ammo. I needed some more ammo so I bought all I could find, all three boxes. :roll: When I got home I noticed it was all CIP ammo. Specifically Fiocchi .38 S&W special 158 gr. Its the C I P that has me a little concerned, I know that this is loaded hotter than the federal that I have already fired through it, but I don't know if the revolver will handle it. I can't find a manual online for it anywhere, Rossi was bought by Taurus I believe, and I'm not sure if the m851 is even included in the taurus lineup or what its model number may have changed to. bottom line is I need to know if this ammo will blow my face off if i try to shoot it. The guy I bought the gun from says he has fired +P through it but again I don't know how this 38 spcl cip ammo compares to +Por even +P+. Maybe this is why there still three boxes left


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Ammo*

Try this; MidwayUSA lists the the Muzzle Velocity, and the Muzzle Energy levels for most of the loads that the sell. They list 2, 158 gr Fiocchi loads for 38 Special, one at M.E. of 295 ftlbs, the other @ M.E. 320 ft lbs. Compare your loading to the other 38 Special loads.
This is by no means the difinitive answer, but you'll get an idea of how much hotter they are. And yes they are a little more 'stout' than the other loads that I checked. Have your gunsmith check the gun to ensure that it is in good condition before you shoot them. A heavier load will put more strain on you, the gun, and of course the target. 
I would find a lighter load for practice, and use them for p.d. use only.


----------

